# eating



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

i have this betta fish that i just got about a week ago , his name is link. i need help . the problem is he wont eat ! i need some suggestions please !?!?:/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

What type of food are you feeding him? Ares (my Betta) loves to eat pellets and bloodworms.


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

i have pettets and freeze dried blood worm flakes , tryed both but seems like he never eats


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

does he look ok ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure but it looks like he has fin rot. His a Veil tail Betta


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Try this web site, it helped me when I was worried about my fish.

http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

im new to fish keeping can you please explain more :/?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok here's a list of things I want to know

When did you get him?

Does he swim around a lot instead of sitting on the bottom of his tank?

How big is his tank?

Does he have a heater and filter in his tank?

Does he poop a lot?


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

fin rot??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No I do not believe he has fin rot, doesn't seem like it in either picture. 

Try mashing some garlic in with his food as that can sometimes help. Odd that he's not going for the blood worms. Are you defrosting them first? Always defrost those in warm water then add to the tank. Don't over feed. Make sure you offer him a variety of food. Blood worms are tasty to them, but little nutritional value, should be fed as a treat. 

If he is not pooping then feed him a shelled frozen pea. You blanch it then put it in. I always mash a small piece of mine up and put that in there. That will help with any constipation. I have found that it's easiest if you take the frozen pea and dip it in water, shell it, then blanch it. That's the easiest way to de-shell. Do not feed it to him frozen


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think his fins are just clamped which is normal for newly bought bettas that are a bit stressed. Is the tank heated and filtered? I know this doesn't have anything to do with the fish eating, but you will want to have a heater and filter just so that your fish wont get sick in the future. I would fast him for 3 days and then try feeding again, once he gets hungry he'll eat.


----------



## ty5099 (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

sometimes it takes time for them to eat...my plakat didnt eat for the first 9 days I had him, then finally he got hungry enough to try a pellet, he spit it out, then tried again...probably wasnt his prefered food lol, but hes used to it now and eat all the time  ...bettas dont need much food, 1-3 pellets a day might be good. Their tummys are only as big as their eye ball. I feed omega one pellets, supposed to be pretty good as far as pellets go for bettas. Always take out uneaten food after 30 minutes to keep ammonia (fish waste) from building up and making him sick. Obsidians right about the garlic, sometime that can entice a picky betta to eat ...ive heard you can just dip a pellet in garlic juice.


----------

